

Show HN: Breadbox – Local, freshly-baked bread delivered to your home - AnonUntilLaunch
http://getbreadbox.com/

======
AnonUntilLaunch
Hi HN!

We're still working hard on finishing up the tech behind this, as well as
locking in partnerships with a few more bakeries before we launch with a small
group of early customers, but I wanted to post here and gauge interest among
the HN folks in SF.

We have about 300 people on our email list so far, and will try to keep our
launch small so we can deliver top-notch service, but please sign up if you
are interested in this.

The reason we're so excited about this project can be boiled down to
logistics. To simplify and streamline logistics, our business is modeled more
closely to the milkman than the pizza delivery man. On Sunday, we send out a
picture message with one bread choice for each day of the coming week. If you
want any of them, you reply via SMS and we bring it to your doorstep.

Since our drivers can make one pickup and then drop off identical products to
every customer, delivery becomes far simpler and cheaper.

Lots of smart folks are vying for the one-stop grocery delivery market, and we
think it will become a war of logistics for who wins that massive market
(personally, I'm pulling for Instacart). We're approaching a different and
smaller (but still quite large) market, from a different angle.

Fresh bread is our first product because it's almost universally loved, and it
arguably decreases in quality every hour after being baked. Eventually we hope
to expand to still-simple, curated line-up of high quality, short shelf-life
specialty foods (coffee, cheese, etc.)

Sign up if you're interested, but more importantly, leave us some feedback
here. :)

